# Hey from Georgia



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Sarah! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

Enjoy all of that wonderful, fresh country air! Nothing better than waking up to the sound of your horses gleefully playing in their fields.... Hopefully your goals will be met and you will be enjoying your home and family with a couple of horses as well!


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum Sarah!!!
Nice to meet you! I;m a georgian too


----------

